# Manny & Moe get the Jack



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Bridgestone has agreed to buy Pep Boys — Manny, Moe, & Jack for $835 million in an all-cash deal.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Are Pep Boys stores company owned or franchises??


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Guess this means Bridgestone will be their preferred tire brand...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Are Pep Boys stores company owned or franchises??


Company owned.


----------

